# Post your BC pic and a pic of your hair today



## lesedi (Sep 2, 2011)

I need inspiration  
My 1 year natural anniversary is in 5 mnoths and my hair is nowhere near as long as i thought it would be by now. 
 Natural Ladies, please post pics of your BC and please a post a pic of your hair now so we can see what is possible  
I think a lot of people will be inspired 
Please say how long it took from pic A to pic B.

Thanks girlies


----------



## Damaged but not out (Sep 2, 2011)

March 2010







August 2011- I've had 2 inches trimmed in 17 months, I'm SL(praying for APL by 2 yrs!!!)


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Sep 2, 2011)

Not BC but how my hair was on the start of my healthy hair journey









Recent 










Blown out twist out





Twist out last week(not blown out)





Wash n go pony in 09




Recent


----------



## lesedi (Sep 2, 2011)

Damaged but not out
Amoreofcurls

you both have gorgeous heads of hair 

anyone else??


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm uploading a pic of my hair today, I will post in a few mins.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 2, 2011)

June, 2010





August, 2011


----------



## lesedi (Sep 2, 2011)

^^^^
wow your hair grew so fast! very very inspiring. Love that colour xx


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Sep 2, 2011)

Ok, my hair when I BC'd. April 29th, 2008.







This is a twist out from the twists in my siggie.


----------



## lesedi (Sep 2, 2011)

@KCurly WOW!!!!
And that twistout is beautiful too!
When did you BC?


----------



## seventiesbaby (Sep 2, 2011)

*soooo much inspiration. I went all the way down...I call it my big big chop!!!

*see avi*


----------



## DejaVu2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I've uploaded the pics of BC up until 6 months.

I can't waitttttttt for it to be 1 year. Right now I try to not look at my hair or take pics because I'm getting real impatient.

I know my growth isn't much (it's only been 6months) but I've made some progress & hope that inspires you even though you've mostly likely got more hair than me, lol.

GOOD LUCK on your journey @lesedi and keep us updated 

ETA:  My BC anniversary is in 5 months too ahhhhhhh! lol. Checking this thread for more inspiration.

Ladies your pics are beautiful but my thanks button is still not working. Looking all good!


----------



## lesedi (Sep 2, 2011)

DejaVu2 said:


> I've uploaded the pics of BC up until 6 months.
> 
> I can't waitttttttt for it to be 1 year. Right now I try to not look at my hair or take pics because I'm getting real impatient.
> 
> ...


DejaVu2
lovely hair! and it looks like great progress to me


----------



## DejaVu2 (Sep 2, 2011)

lesedi said:


> @DejaVu2
> lovely hair! and it looks like great progress to me



Thanks hun @lesedi But I'm feeling stressed like you. I wanna be MBL now...... like now now 

Do YOU WANNA see the hairstyle I did the other day. 

I think Ima throw a weave on this ish.

I can't take it no more.


----------



## lesedi (Sep 2, 2011)

DejaVu2 said:


> Thanks hun lesedi But I'm feeling stressed like you. I wanna be MBL now...... like now now
> 
> Do YOU WANNA see the hairstyle I did the other day.
> 
> ...


DejaVu2
I'm sorry girl but
I'm just as anxious. I did a 'puff' yesterday and i got looks of pity....i know what you're going through
Love ya but if you threw a couple of barrettes in that style you could be 5 again


----------



## DejaVu2 (Sep 2, 2011)

lesedi said:


> @DejaVu2
> I'm sorry girl but
> I'm just as anxious. I did a 'puff' yesterday and i got looks of pity....i know what you're going through
> Love ya but if you threw a couple of barrettes in that style you could be 5 again



LOOL tell me about it.

I swear to God I hate my hair right now. This awkward stage is killing me and my family&friends are loving it right now 

Nevertheless it's a cool experience. I've always wanted to start from scratch... duno why


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Sep 2, 2011)

lesedi said:


> @KCurly WOW!!!!
> And that twistout is beautiful too!
> When did you BC?



Hey girl, thanks. I edited to say I bc'd April 2008


----------



## Triniwegian (Sep 2, 2011)

Then:






Now :


----------



## lesedi (Sep 2, 2011)

Conterria
boom! your hair is very very pretty
when did you bc?


----------



## Triniwegian (Sep 2, 2011)

lesedi said:


> @Conterria
> boom! your hair is very very pretty
> when did you bc?




Thank you hun :blowkiss:
Almost 3 years ago. October 2008.


----------



## My Friend (Sep 2, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> June, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> ...




After only 1 year   *hangs head with shame and kicks rocks*. You did a great job  * I'm jelly. No I'm no. Yes. I am. No. I'm not. Yes. I am.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm in the HYH challenge... so I'll post old and random pics for you!






Big Chop, Wet hair 11/25/2006






Twists one year later on braid-stretched hair. 11/2007


----------



## DejaVu2 (Sep 2, 2011)

@Conterria - Damn gurl, your hair rocks!

When my hair grows up it wants to be like yours.

You ladies are making me wanna jump on some hair steroids.


----------



## DejaVu2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Amoreofcurls said:


> Not BC but how my hair was on the start of my healthy hair journey



@Amoreofcurls - My hair looks exactly like this when I wash it.

GREAT progress, continue to shine & update us


----------



## bride91501 (Sep 2, 2011)

My BC June 2010





August 2011










I've had 3 trims since my BC, the most recent of which was done right before the first August pic was taken.


----------



## toiatoya (Sep 2, 2011)

big chop... 



these days!!!


----------



## toiatoya (Sep 2, 2011)

oh btw my bc was April first and the 2nd pic was a couple weeks ago.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Sep 2, 2011)

Pics from siggy.
last set of pics are a 6 mnth comparison of my stretched fro.
ETA: I trimmed twice since my BC. 10/10 & 7/11.
Every time I look at my BC photos I laugh. It looks so busted. Its actually blow dried and I had it in a ponytail all day. I was able to pony after my 9 mnth transition on blown out hair.


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 2, 2011)

The attachment is my hair EXACTLY four years ago. I did the BC Sept 2007.

This is a picture of my hair taken in January (3 1/2 years after the BC). Please keep in mind that I had about 5 inches of hair when I BC'd.


----------



## Sammie7 (Sep 2, 2011)

I haven't posted in a million years, so bear with me. If you go to my photobucket don't judge me for those styles I wore back then lol. Those funky things got me to wear I am today, lawd. 
Day of BC Dec 19, 2007. Yes I remember the exact day lol: 





Texture pic of my tiny coils from April 2010: 





Last time I blow dried/flat ironed in July 2011:









First Blow dry/Flat Iron in July 2011:





I have been natural for over 3.5 years now and the first time I used any heat was this May 2011, so we'll see how it goes. As you can see I still get a lot of shrinkage with flat ironed hair, because it is not bone straight, but that is fine with me as I like the fullness. I've been keeping it blowdried to help slow down these ssk's. I should have been WSL a long time ago, but these suckas don't play and I've had to trim a lot lol! All that to say I love my naps and I will spare yall the pics of my relaxed/ jacklaxed days as I was TOE-UP, chewed-up neck length lol.


----------



## hair_rehab (Sep 2, 2011)

BC in Feb. 2009

 I took this earlier today



My siggy picture was taken last month, I am currently at CBL


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sammie7 said:


> I haven't posted in a million years, so bear with me. If you go to my photobucket don't judge me for those styles I wore back then lol. Those funky things got me to wear I am today, lawd.
> Day of BC Dec 19, 2007. Yes I remember the exact day lol:
> 
> 
> Last time I blow dried/flat ironed in July 2011:


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 2, 2011)

BC April 2010






In August


----------



## knt1229 (Sep 2, 2011)

Deleted post


----------



## Damaged but not out (Sep 2, 2011)

Last time I blow dried/flat ironed in July 2011:








  \


Are you kidding me!

This is sooo awesome


----------



## mieshashair (Sep 2, 2011)

DejaVu2 said:


> Thanks hun lesedi But I'm feeling stressed like you. I wanna be MBL now...... like now now
> 
> Do YOU WANNA see the hairstyle I did the other day.
> 
> ...



Ur hair is beautiful


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mieshashair (Sep 2, 2011)

Sammie7 said:


> I haven't posted in a million years, so bear with me. If you go to my photobucket don't judge me for those styles I wore back then lol. Those funky things got me to wear I am today, lawd.
> Day of BC Dec 19, 2007. Yes I remember the exact day lol:
> 
> 
> ...



Love ur hair


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Spiffy (Sep 2, 2011)

Sammie7 Amazing progress! What did  you do to get the wavy look in the 3rd pic?


----------



## Leesh (Sep 2, 2011)

Sammie7 said:


>


 
You can't be freakin' serious!!! I am absolutely floored! Your Growth and Retention is on Point! Your hair is Fabulous Girly, You should be proud of yourself! 

Forreal Yall, I am Flabbergasted right now! Sheesh! 

Can You teach a class?!!!


----------



## Sammie7 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks ladies I appreciate it! Spiffy: While I was flat ironing my hair was making me hot (I live in Central Florida A/C & fan still didn't help lol), so I was putting the sections up into bantu knots as I went along. I'd say I had maybe a total of 8-10 all over by the time I'd finished and when I took them down it looked like that. So, it was a happy coincidence lol. I then put it away in the two braids to go to sleep.

 I can't wrap because my hair is uncombable  even when straight my hair likes to web together/knot and I am not about to rip it out trying to pull a comb straight through it. I always work in sections and hold the section in one hand while combing with the other from the bottom up, so I don't pull on my scalp. Am I rambling again? lol


----------



## afrofaithful (Sep 2, 2011)

Sammie7 said:


> I haven't posted in a million years, so bear with me. If you go to my photobucket don't judge me for those styles I wore back then lol. Those funky things got me to wear I am today, lawd.
> Day of BC Dec 19, 2007. Yes I remember the exact day lol:
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ummm...regimen please . Your hair is absolutely GAWJUS!!!


----------



## Sammie7 (Sep 2, 2011)

Leesh said:


> You can't be freakin' serious!!! I am absolutely floored! Your Growth and Retention is on Point! Your hair is Fabulous Girly, You should be proud of yourself!
> 
> Forreal Yall, I am Flabbergasted right now! Sheesh!
> 
> Can You teach a class?!!!



LOL I can't believe y'all.  I swear I've cut of a year's growth at least with all the trims to rid myself of ssk's. I don't know about holding any classes. I BC'd the same time I found the forums back in 2007, so I have had a lot of time to read others experiences/tips and suit them to meet my needs. For instance, if somebody suggested that I try doing wash n' gos, cowashing (build-up city) or washing my hair in ONLY 2-4 sections that were just pinned up with clips and not braided, I would look at them like they were straight crazy.

 I usually wash in at least 10 braided sections every 2 weeks and even then my hair is still tangled. I detangle (really should be called de-shed, as my hair is never untangled) for at least 2 hours even when my hair has been straight . Maybe yall can teach me something lol. If I don't go slow I will rip and tear my hair out and that does not lead to length retention. Ok enough of me blathering on. If you don't see me around I am probably doing the homework I should be doing now.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes please.... Can you share your regimen please Sammie7?


----------



## Imani (Sep 2, 2011)

....................


----------



## Sammie7 (Sep 2, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> Yes please.... Can you share your regimen please @Sammie7?



I'll try.  Y'all got me taking over the dang thread. You'd be surprised how quiet I am in real life. 

First, my regimen is a lonooong story that constantly changes lol. I'm not even sure what I will be doing a month from now. Since I just started using heat I'll have to see if my hair wants to fall out my head or not and make changes accordingly. You have been forewarned. 

Second, I know some people don't like to believe me when I say it is more about the techniques you use than the products, but I think that is the case for me. Of course if you are dumping pure lye on your head and expecting virgin remy to start sprouting from your follicles, that's on you boo.  

How can I break this down...

Washing:

I wash every 2 weeks in about 10 braided sections. My scalp hates it as I have eczema of the scalp, but I don't think my hair could handle more manipulation than that, since I have to pry apart all the tangles. I use shampoo and do not play with cowashing as it leaves me with crazy build-up. I have to shampoo more than once because of my scalp and this also leads to tangling/matting at the roots. I've tried coating my hair with oil/condish, etc. It doesn't help it just leaves more buildup.

I use aphogee 2 min reconstructer for like 15 min under a plastic baggy with body heat. I rinse that out and apply silk elements mega silk moisture treatment and leave it in over night. After I rinse it in the morning I apply aphogee provitamin leave in conditioner and let my t-shirt that I use as a hair towel soak up the excess. 

Blow dry:

I then start the blow drying process while hair is still damp. Is this the best way? I don't know it's just what I do. I apply Beyond the Zone Turn Up the Heat to each section right before I blow dry making sure to detangle the section and coat the strands well. I use the tension blow dry method starting with my ends, since once they dry up they do not like to stretch out. 

I have been wearing my hair in small twists (might be large to others), so once I finish a section I twist it up. Takes me roughly 3 hours. If I was going to flat iron I would just use the comb chase method in very small sections. I have been using my Sally's GVP Chi 1 inch ceramic flat iron at around 325 degrees. 

Moisturize with a small bit of Oyin Handmade Honey Hemp conditioner when I feel I need it. Seal with sweet almond oil. Usually I will put a tiny dab of the almond oil on my hands everyday and smooth it over my hair to add a layer of protection from the elements even if I don't moisturize.

Protective style pretty much all the time with buns dressed up with accessories. 

I have been trimming pretty regularly( 1/4 in once a month) lately trying to get rid of the rest of my ssk's and splits. I want to straighten and trim at the end of Sept, but I'll have to see if I have the time.

Before I started keeping my hair blowdried, I would wear medium twists in a bun for a week week and a half and then do a twist out.

Have I bored you enough yet? Pretty much I do everything slowly, so as not to rip through my hair. Nothing special. 

Again thanks for all the compliments. It's a lot of work, but I want to get to wsl one day! Maybe Santa will put it under the Christmas tree.  I am tempted to post my half BC messed up hair pic just to scare y'all lol


----------



## TopShelf (Sep 2, 2011)

Sept 10,2010...less than a 1/2 inch of hair





last week


----------



## Stepiphanie (Sep 2, 2011)

I done died and went to hair heaven! Your hair is FANTABULOUS!! Gives hope to us high textured girls.




Sammie7 said:


> I haven't posted in a million years, so bear with me. If you go to my photobucket don't judge me for those styles I wore back then lol. Those funky things got me to wear I am today, lawd.
> Day of BC Dec 19, 2007. Yes I remember the exact day lol:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamn (Sep 3, 2011)

@Sammie7 your hair is gorgeous!!  The straight wavy hair made my jaw drop


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Sep 3, 2011)

Sammie7- I honestly looked at the bantu knot out pic & my jaw dropped open! I just stopped & stared at it for a good minute  Before joining LHCF last July, I didn't look at folks hair & start drooling SMH This forum has made me into a hair pervert


----------



## qchelle (Sep 3, 2011)

Samiie7 your siggy pic is how I felt when I was looking at your hair!  FABULOUS!!!!!!


----------



## Spiffy (Sep 3, 2011)

Sammie7 I have the same prob. as you with SSK's! I dedicate an hour every Wed. to go through my hair and cut them out.  That's the only thing I can do to keep them at bay or cut pieces that are starting to form a knot before it actually forms. 

To say you've cut a lot, you still have amazing progress for 3.5 years!


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Sep 3, 2011)

Beautiful hair ladies. These pics give me hope. 

Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3


----------



## Sianna (Sep 3, 2011)

I'll bite. My progress is not all that impressive, but it's progress none the less. Besides, ya gotta start somewhere. 

1-25-10 I started out with approx 1/2" of hair.









19 months later...














Honestly, I really thought I'd have a lot more hair by this point in my journey! I figured I'd be at least full SL by now, inching my way to APL! *Le Sigh* Guess that's what I get for not wearing more protective hair styles. 

Sammie7 Your hair is BEAUTIFUL girlie! Truly inspiring indeed! 

ETA: My hair is blown out on the last three pics, so it's neither fully stretched nor fully shrunken.


----------



## Leesh (Sep 3, 2011)

TopShelf, Your eyebrows are Gorgeousss!!!

I'm supposed to be checkin' for the hair right!  Your progress is pretty impressive as well! Nice accumulation in just about a year.


----------



## **SaSSy** (Sep 3, 2011)

BC day:






As of June 2011:






Blow-out July 2011:






As of Aug 2011:






Avatar is as of Aug. 2011


----------



## lesedi (Sep 3, 2011)

**SaSSy**
 pretty hair girl!
when did you bc?


----------



## **SaSSy** (Sep 3, 2011)

lesedi said:


> **SaSSy**
> pretty hair girl!
> when did you bc?



Thanks, I BCed on Sept. 28th 2010


----------



## Lady_q_tee (Sep 3, 2011)

Conterria said:


> Then:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love this for two reasons

1. Your hair growth is simply amazing! 

2. I love natural comparisons when hairs in its natural state as opposed to the after shots where hair is flat ironed flat ironed

Beautiful.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using GT-I9000


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 3, 2011)

...................................


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 3, 2011)

The last pics were from day Sept. 1,2011 I'm 14 months natural I can't blow dry properly for the life of me

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## SherylsTresses (Sep 3, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> I'm in the HYH challenge... so I'll post old and random pics for you!



Reminds me of my hair


----------



## Kdiamond19 (Sep 3, 2011)

Decided one day to give up relaxers. Definitely has to be at least a year or more since I have touched the creamy crack.

D.I.Y Big Chop - April 2011 - used my relaxed ends as a mustache for fun












July 2011


----------



## MaraWithLove (Sep 3, 2011)

Hmm, I don't have a BC pic  >.<

I BC'ed January 29th

First pic I have of my natural hair since BC is here (I know, not such a good photo)-this was from June 11th. The next pictures are from mid and late August-as you can see I love playing around with temporary colors , but I hennaed recently; the last is from yesterday. Hope I didn't spam too much!


----------



## LoveCraze (Sep 3, 2011)

My BC was April 22, 2010





My hair August 2011


----------



## MzSwift (Sep 3, 2011)

Wow, the progress in here is INSPIRATIONAL!!

BC, June 2009:















September 2011:






Can you tell I loved my BC?  LoL


----------



## MsLizziA (Sep 3, 2011)

BC May 2009









Jul/Aug 2011


----------



## GaiasDaughter24 (Sep 3, 2011)

I bc'd on Feb 1, 2010 to about 1/2 - 1 inch






This was a flatiron in August





I have some shots of my natural texture loose but my memory card just broke. If I can get them off I'll post them.


----------



## adf23 (Sep 3, 2011)

Guess I'll add pics.  I BCd December 2008 after 20 months of transitioning- this pic was after I BCd if you can call it that.







Straightened that same week:





My siggy was my hair this Spring, I've had 3 trims/cuts of 1-2 inches each.  This is about 2.5 yrs later.

Wash n Go





Straight:


----------



## lesedi (Sep 3, 2011)

DejaVu2
girl, you removed your hairstyle pic?
watagwan?
naw, hun i get you, people on this thread with ankle length hair makes us feel sihtty don't it?
mwah


----------



## Guyaneek (Sep 3, 2011)

pookaloo83 I love your hair color! 



pookaloo83 said:


> BC April 2010
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Glamorous_chic (Sep 3, 2011)

i recently updated my bc thread. but i'll repost my pics. i did a 22 months transition prior to my bc feb 2011. i recently got my hair straightened a few days ago for a 7month length check. 

bc feb 2011










march 2011 wash 'n go





july 2011 wash 'n go











blown out hair sept 2011





straightened hair sept 2011


----------



## lesedi (Sep 3, 2011)

Glamorous_chic said:


> i recently updated my bc thread. but i'll repost my pics. i did a 22 months transition prior to my bc feb 2011. i recently got my hair straightened a few days ago for a 7month length check.
> 
> bc feb 2011
> 
> ...


Glamorous_chic
gwan gyal!!!!!!!!
amazing progress and stunning hair!


----------



## hairsothick (Sep 3, 2011)

I come back in this thread every ten minutes to look at Sammie7 's hair. Lol.  

*sigh* I'll get there one day.


----------



## DejaVu2 (Sep 3, 2011)

lesedi said:


> @DejaVu2
> girl, you removed your hairstyle pic?
> watagwan?
> naw, hun i get you, people on this thread with ankle length hair makes us feel sihtty don't it?
> mwah



LOL Yeah fa'real.

lesedi Don't worry OUR time will come to shine


----------



## lesedi (Sep 4, 2011)

Since I started the thread, i figured i should share
Once i compared pictures today, i have realised that it has grown
I'm no Sammie7 though

I bc'd in february this year (the first pic was taken a month after my bc)













and this is me today


----------



## youwillrise (Sep 4, 2011)

Sammie7 said:


> I haven't posted in a million years, so bear with me. If you go to my photobucket don't judge me for those styles I wore back then lol. Those funky things got me to wear I am today, lawd.
> Day of BC Dec 19, 2007. Yes I remember the exact day lol:
> 
> 
> ...




so YOU'RE the one who stole all my hair!!!!!

thought you'd get away! FOR SHAME!!!




haha.  

beautiful! 

great progress to all of you ladies!  i've been natural for nearly 6 years, but i'm only showing about 2 year's worth of growth because ive cut my hair about 3 or 4 times since my original chop (the last cut being 2 years ago).  ahhhh, if only i coulda just left it alone...i could be where i want to be. lol


----------



## lesedi (Sep 4, 2011)

MaraWithLove did you experience any negatives when using temporary colour? I'm keen to try some out


----------



## MaraWithLove (Sep 4, 2011)

lesedi Mm, none actually! I will say that some colors will bleed (for me it was reds and blues) and that's annoying lol. As far as BSS temporary colors I like adore brand when I want a flashy color and my hair didn't stain my pillows or anything either!  Take pics if you try 'em out!!


----------



## lesedi (Sep 4, 2011)

MaraWithLove said:


> lesedi Mm, none actually! I will say that some colors will bleed (for me it was reds and blues) and that's annoying lol. As far as BSS temporary colors I like adore brand when I want a flashy color and my hair didn't stain my pillows or anything either!  Take pics if you try 'em out!!


MaraWithLove
I definitely will post pics I have the via rinse in blue black and bordeaux and i want to try one out sometime this week... I'll look out for adore though, did it last long, how many washes? I co-wash often so it might not even be worth my while


----------



## Sammie7 (Sep 4, 2011)

hairsothick said:


> I come back in this thread every ten minutes to look at @Sammie7 's hair. Lol.
> 
> *sigh* I'll get there one day.



Yes, you will! I believe in you . I'll put in a good word for you with Santa. When he gets done dropping off my WSL hair, he'll pay you a visit lol.


----------



## Sammie7 (Sep 4, 2011)

youwillrise said:


> so YOU'RE the one who stole all my hair!!!!!
> 
> thought you'd get away! FOR SHAME!!!
> 
> ...



 *hides super glue* Nuh uh! I dun grew this hair right out of my follicles! I didn't cut off your hair and then meticulously glue the strands onto my own using super glue and a pair of tweezers.   Haha, thanks for the compliment! Maybe I should hide your scissors for you.


----------



## lust for life (Sep 4, 2011)

BC: June 23, 2010


----------



## lesedi (Sep 4, 2011)

lust for life

beautiful hair! am very envious of your progress


----------



## Mandy4610 (Sep 4, 2011)

Sammie7 said:


> First Blow dry/Flat Iron in July 2011:


There are no words to describe how i feel about this pic. Girl, where have you been? LHCF needs you to start posting more often


----------



## KurlyNinja (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm not even 6 months post BC, yet, so its not that big of a difference, but I will post anyway.


BC'd on March 25th of this year



Flat Ironed Mid July



Length Check Sept 1st


----------



## Mandy4610 (Sep 4, 2011)

I have become terribly lazy with picture taking, so I don't have the most current pics. 

I BCed on March 15th 2008....comparison pics are from April, so my hair is longer than the pics show.


One to 3 months after BC



















April 2011


----------



## My Friend (Sep 4, 2011)

I applaud all the ladies that shared their journey. You have all done a fabulous job


----------



## MaraWithLove (Sep 4, 2011)

lesedi said:


> MaraWithLove
> I definitely will post pics I have the via rinse in blue black and bordeaux and i want to try one out sometime this week... I'll look out for adore though, did it last long, how many washes? I co-wash often so it might not even be worth my while



Ooh, lovely! Hmm well surprisingly my pink was holding up for a while (that's supposed to be a color that fades fast). Temporary colors usually last me about a month or so, but some fade after 2-3 weeks. Oh and for the black rinse-THAT might come out quick, at least that came out quick for me so I'd just decided to dye the area I wanted black with permanent. HTH


----------



## lesedi (Sep 4, 2011)

anyone else?


----------



## Southernbella. (Sep 4, 2011)

BC 3 years and 8 months ago:







Last length check:







Almost waist length! 

Last wash n go:






Great thread, lesedi!


----------



## rtexy (Sep 4, 2011)

Holy **** Sammie7 your hair in that third picture looks like fairytale hair.


----------



## Etherealsmile (Sep 4, 2011)

First pic is from Jan 09, however I didn't actively start growing my hair until November 2009.

The next 2 pics are the most recent pictures I have of my hair. I posted those several weeks back after texturizing  The last picture is a shot of my original texture.

My 2 year anniversary is on November 20th. My hair in the back is at APL, however the front and sides are between shoulder length and collarbone length.

I'm no longer "actively" trying to grow my hair out as i'm very satisfied with my current length


----------



## Sesi (Sep 4, 2011)

Aug/Sept 2010 (cut off all but 1 inch of hair in Jul 2010)








Sept 2011


----------



## PaigeJessica (Sep 4, 2011)

My BC Sep. 3rd 2010. I had about an inch and a half of hair.






My hair one year later. It's shoulder length but I rarely straighten it.


----------



## yaya24 (Sep 4, 2011)

BC June 2009 







March 2011







May 2011


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Sep 4, 2011)

I'll play...September 11, 2010:





And today...almost 1 year later:





I'm grazing SL as of now...I'm a slow grower, a little...#ohwell


----------



## keepithealthy (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow beautiful heads of hair up in this thread. What awesome growth and retention and THICKNESS some you have!!  My hair only looks thick in it's natural state. Anyhoo pics....

BC 6/09/19

1 month after bc





Dec 2010 Mini Twist Out





Feb 2011 wng with conditioner






Today Braid Out


----------



## Napp (Sep 4, 2011)

wow so much beautiful hair!

unfourtunatley i dont haveany good comparison pics to share


----------



## iri9109 (Sep 5, 2011)

3/25/10







today 17 months post bc, 21 months post relaxer:
old dry &dirty












detangled with evco & ouidad double detangler











freshly washed with just evco added:


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Sep 5, 2011)

Sammie7 said:


> Last time I blow dried/flat ironed in July 2011:


----------



## melissa-bee (Sep 5, 2011)

This is one of the threads I'm supposed to be in, but I am not because I don't take pictures.


----------



## lesedi (Sep 5, 2011)

Only now am i realising how important it is for me to take pics of my progress sporadically. I'm only seeing now that i HAVE retained growth over the past 6 months


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 5, 2011)

keepithealthy said:


> Wow beautiful heads of hair up in this thread. What awesome growth and retention and THICKNESS some you have!! My hair only looks thick in it's natural state. Anyhoo pics....
> 
> BC 6/09/19
> 
> ...


 Love your color!!!  your hair is so pretty


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Sep 5, 2011)

I will be sitting in this thread all day.  Lemme get on outta here.  Beautiful hair ladies!  Beautiful


----------



## Ijanei (Sep 5, 2011)

_Wow everyone has done beyond well with their hair. Making me want to cut off these stringy a** relaxed ends (1inch left) but that 1inch is VERY important. Sigh* Great/wonderful progress ladies_


----------



## *CherryPie* (Sep 5, 2011)

*BC'd January 2011*  ~~~~~   2nd and 3rd pic is from *TODAY* 
My edges are growing back!  Yayy!!!


----------



## LongLeggedLife (Sep 5, 2011)

Sammie7 said:


> Last time I blow dried/flat ironed in July 2011:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I hope to be where you are this time next year---simply gorgeous!
You are so petite too, your hair is bigger than you!


----------



## lesedi (Sep 5, 2011)

*CherryPie* said:


> *BC'd January 2011*  ~~~~~   2nd and 3rd pic is from *TODAY*
> My edges are growing back!  Yayy!!!



*CherryPie* great progress!


----------



## Duchesse (Sep 5, 2011)

Such lovely heads of hair! This is my humble contribution. My BC was last July (last pic), and the other pics are from this July .


----------



## BayAreaDream (Sep 5, 2011)

Ugh there is hope for me. This thread has helped. To all that posted thanks everyone looks wonderful, I was seriously thinking about jumping ship... I'm 8 months post BC. Stuff like this keeps me motivated to keep trying with my natural hair.


----------



## kandake (Sep 5, 2011)

BC - 12/12/10





Today - 9/5/11
Wet hair after wash and condition







Blow out


----------



## Giselle685 (Sep 5, 2011)

Sammie7 said:


> I haven't posted in a million years, so bear with me. If you go to my photobucket don't judge me for those styles I wore back then lol. Those funky things got me to wear I am today, lawd.
> Day of BC Dec 19, 2007. Yes I remember the exact day lol:
> 
> 
> ...



Sammie7

Are u going around showing off again??? Lol . 

I looove the two braid pic!!

*drool*


----------



## Sammie7 (Sep 6, 2011)

Giselle685 said:


> @Sammie7
> 
> Are u going around showing off again??? Lol .
> 
> ...



Don't make me drag you into to chat and give you a spanking for misbehavin!  Though you might enjoy that too much.


----------



## felic1 (Sep 6, 2011)

wow! your hair is beautiful!


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 6, 2011)

So many beautiful heads of hair! I know there are more people that would like to participate... c'mon out of hiding...


----------



## lesedi (Sep 7, 2011)

Bumping...... we are all hungry for more pics!


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Sep 7, 2011)

lesedi... Awesome thread! Although now I feel myself reaching for scissors...


----------



## lesedi (Sep 7, 2011)

Anakinsmomma said:


> lesedi... Awesome thread! Although now I feel myself reaching for scissors...


Anakinsmomma
go for it! on second thoughts, wait a month at least,let your new DH have at least a month for him to run his fingers through your hair, damn!
Poor man'll be like "so it's like this huh?"


----------



## tryingto (Sep 7, 2011)

MzSwift said:


> Wow, the progress in here is INSPIRATIONAL!!
> 
> BC, June 2009:
> 
> ...


you are truly my hairsparation,(yes I made this word up)..lol


----------



## MyInvisibleChyrsalis (Sep 7, 2011)

Sammie7 canyou pm your fotki, gurrrrrllll!!!


----------



## Sammie7 (Sep 7, 2011)

Msmchy said:


> @Sammie7 canyou pm your fotki, gurrrrrllll!!!



LOL just go to my profile my photobucket is in my "about me" page.  Like I said earlier don't make fun of my hair styles from way back when lol .


----------



## Shananyganz (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm in the Hide Your Challenge... with that said, the first attachment is from my June 2009 BC and the second os a twistout from January 2011.

~S~

ETA:: Not sure why that attachments are in reverse order...but you all get it.


----------



## Avaya (Sep 7, 2011)

Sammie7 said:


> Texture pic of my tiny coils from April 2010:



A hair twin!!!


----------



## kittenz (Sep 7, 2011)

There is some beautiful hair in this thread!!! 

I didn't take many pictures of my BC but here it is.  This is recent so no "now pics".


----------



## lesedi (Sep 7, 2011)

^ i think you posted a different pic


----------



## hair4romheaven (Sep 7, 2011)

kittenz said:


> There is some beautiful hair in this thread!!!
> 
> I didn't take many pictures of my BC but here it is.  This is recent so no "now pics".



I know your att. Is in error, but its hilarious. Lol


----------



## JeterCrazed (Sep 7, 2011)

hair4romheaven said:


> I know your att. Is in error, but its hilarious. Lol



ROTFL :LOL: :LOL:

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Sep 7, 2011)

OMG, Kittenz is a real cat!!    With a Lion Cut BC, no less.    I love it.


----------



## ms-gg (Sep 7, 2011)

I bc'd again in November 2009:






Here is me August 20ish 2011.  I should be APL by December at the latest:


----------



## kittenz (Sep 7, 2011)

Ummm.  That's the right pic...what's wrong??...


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Sep 7, 2011)

kittenz said:


> Ummm.  That's the right pic...what's wrong??...




I KNEW IT!!


----------



## Curly Lee (Sep 7, 2011)

Great thread OP also you are gorgeous. I always think your bone structure is stunning.


Anywho, my BC was August 2009 my first year of college. I wore braids and was a hot mess so I bc'ed again after BUT I don't have those pics.
So yeah let's go with the original bc date 

The first is a pic'ed out fro. And the rest are twistouts. Stretched out as of today are the last two pics (don't shade me. I have the flu. I know I look tattuhed)


Thank  you for this thread! i see my hair has grown and I'm gonna start taking more natural length and texture shots.


----------



## lesedi (Sep 7, 2011)

Curly Lee
aww thank you so much

......that twistout!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Are you kidding me? It's gorgeous!!! You have beautiful hair


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Sep 8, 2011)

lesedi said:


> Anakinsmomma
> go for it! on second thoughts, wait a month at least,let your new DH have at least a month for him to run his fingers through your hair, damn!
> Poor man'll be like "so it's like this huh?"



He knows I'm going natural... I just haven't got around to explaining that I may be chopping off my hair lol.


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 8, 2011)

MsLizziA said:


> BC May 2009
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome progress MIZLIZZA, always love seeing your hair's progress. The texture is also beautiful.


----------



## 10WordzOrLess (Sep 8, 2011)

Added Most Recent...down thread....


----------



## Charla (Sep 8, 2011)

[url=http://www.pikistrips.com/clicked/36054683][img]http://hosted.pikistrips.com/comic_strip/s/image/36/54/683/comic-p.jpg[/url][/IMG]

The first pic is when I went to the barber for him to finish cutting all the relaxed ends I couldn't get.  He picked, picked, picked and picked my fro out to reveal any sign of relaxed ends left.

The next pic is the day after where it's still wet from me experimenting with ecostyler gel for the first time.

Last pic was 3 weeks ago 8/15/11.


----------



## lesedi (Sep 8, 2011)

Charla and 10WordzOrLess

great progress


----------



## 10WordzOrLess (Sep 8, 2011)

lesedi said:


> @Charla and @10WordzOrLess
> 
> great progress




Thanks, trying to remain optimistic


----------



## DejaVu2 (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow I am seriously drooling over the pictures here 

Keep it going ladies!


----------



## sweetdreams23 (Sep 8, 2011)

Sammie7 said:


> I haven't posted in a million years, so bear with me. If you go to my photobucket don't judge me for those styles I wore back then lol. Those funky things got me to wear I am today, lawd.
> Day of BC Dec 19, 2007. Yes I remember the exact day lol:
> 
> 
> ...




You're my inspiration!

-C.C.


----------



## sweetdreams23 (Sep 8, 2011)

BayAreaDream said:


> Ugh there is hope for me. This thread has helped. To all that posted thanks everyone looks wonderful, I was seriously thinking about jumping ship... I'm 8 months post BC. Stuff like this keeps me motivated to keep trying with my natural hair.



Took the words outta my mouth I tend to jump ship by month 4 every time I've tried to transition. Im subbing this for the days I get frustrated.


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (Sep 8, 2011)

Sep 2 2009 First Picture

May 26, 2011 Second Picture


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 17, 2011)

Sammie7 - You have been added to my inspirational hair idol list!  I just finished looking through your hair album. That is great progress in 3.5 years! I wish I had not ever cut my hair throughout the 6 years I have been natural.  Thank you for sharing your hair regimen! in this thread!


----------



## beans (Sep 17, 2011)

3/2009 (BC):





4/2011 (Washed and air-dried):





4/2011 (Blow-dried and poorly flat-ironed):


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 17, 2011)

*June 2005 - One Month After Big Chop





March 2011 - Braid-out






June 2011 - Flat ironed



*


----------



## Fhrizzball (Sep 17, 2011)

Not really my BC but the earliest shot I have of my natural hair. My hair especially my bangs still feels like it's not growing even with picture recording.

This was in October 2008 on a dry wash and go





Sometime in early 2010 wet freshly rinsed hair





And this is this week on wet freshly rinsed hair so September 2011





My hair still shrinks up to this when I try shingling or doing a wash and go the only exception is when I use KCCC


----------



## fifi134 (Sep 17, 2011)

Poohbear you're so pretty!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Sep 19, 2011)

I wanted to post better pics.

First one is day of BC and the 2nd one is from today


----------



## naturalTAN (Sep 19, 2011)

BC-May 29/30th 2009





3 Yrs Post Relaxer-August 16th 2011






sorry for the big pics.


----------



## lijm83 (Sep 19, 2011)

I BC'd on the 22nd of march 2010. I'm past APL now and can tug on my own hair 
The pictures are out of order. First pic is me in the process of trying to flatiron my hair yesterday.
2nd pic is the big chop. 3rd pic is the finished result of me trying to flatiron my hair (I'm really not good at it at all, probably because I'm afraid to use the correct amount of heat). 4th pic is a fluffed out shake n go, last month, with a little bit of Aubrey Organics B5 gel.


----------



## regina07 (Sep 20, 2011)

Not only are there gorgeous heads of hair on this thread, there are some beautiful women!!  Y'all have had some great progress and retention --- inspirational.


----------



## guyanesesista (Sep 20, 2011)

first 2 pics - june 23rd 2008 2am

 3. august 2011 - mbl, blow dried and flat ironed, curled

4. september 2011 - mbl, fresh wash, blow dry and braid out gone wrong, shrunken to apl


----------



## AKA-Tude (Sep 20, 2011)

July 2010








Sept 2011


----------



## lesedi (Oct 4, 2011)

Having a seriously bad hair day. Need more inspiration...
bumping......


----------



## LunadeMiel (Oct 4, 2011)

The day I Bced 2/8/2008





Sometime in July or August





Current picture 9/29/2011: Dark picture, my hair ends where my thumbs are.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 4, 2011)

BC Feb 2009





Now (2.5 Years Later)


----------



## lesedi (Oct 4, 2011)

LunadeMiel you are soooo pretty! pretty hair and great growth too 

madscientist  your hair looks so luscious and shiny! I want to teef your hurr


----------



## TopShelf (Oct 4, 2011)

I love this thread!

Sent from my ADR6300 using ADR6300


----------



## *Frisky* (Oct 4, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> BC April 2010
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
pookaloo83..is this a twist out? I love how it looks on you.


----------



## BostonMaria (Oct 4, 2011)

LunadeMiel said:


> The day I Bced 2/8/2008
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow absolutely amazing!!!!


Sent from my fancy iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KhandiB (Oct 4, 2011)

AWESOME!!!!



guyanesesista said:


> first 2 pics - june 23rd 2008 2am
> 
> 3. august 2011 - mbl, blow dried and flat ironed, curled
> 
> 4. september 2011 - mbl, fresh wash, blow dry and braid out gone wrong, shrunken to apl


----------



## moore.1506 (Oct 4, 2011)

From BC (chin length 1yr transition) 
To Apl


----------



## mstokes2008 (Oct 4, 2011)

BC Mar 22 2010 before 2nd trim
Straight hair Sept 2011 after a much needed trim


----------



## Stormy (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow! Op this is the thread I've been looking for! Thanks for starting this. So many heads of inspiration up in here!!! You are all so beautiful!!

Dancing away with the inspiration that I too can go from less than 1/8th inch of hair to SL then APL in one to two years! I know I can!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 4, 2011)

@Frisky yes it's a twistout. The only way I can get it to look so defined is if I use grease.  I used blue magic grease for the twistout in the puff. The most defined twists I ever had.


----------



## lesedi (Oct 4, 2011)

pookaloo83

i'm thinking of going back to grease- cos i need a heavy duty sealer, i just won't let it touch my scalp. Is it working for you? (with regards to keeping moisture in the hair)
I'm starting to think some of my old products aren't so bad after all........


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 4, 2011)

@lesedi after a few days it was greasy, but not moisturized. I used the coconut oil one. But then again, my hair hates coconut oil. I should have gotten the blue one. So I can't really say the grease made my hair dry. It could just be the coconut oil in it too.

I only really use the grease when I want a banging twistout. It could be humid as hell and it won't puff up or revert. Have you been in the "heavy sealers" thread? Everybody in there is using grease. They're the one that gave me the idea.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 4, 2011)

lesedi ....................


----------



## Dreamn (Oct 4, 2011)

LunadeMiel your hair is beautiful!  That is a lot of hair in picture 2!


----------



## My Friend (Oct 4, 2011)

LunadeMiel
Beautiful!!!! 

Please share your reggi.








LunadeMiel said:


> The day I Bced 2/8/2008
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Missigirl (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you lesedi for this wonderful thread.  This gives me a lot to look forwad to I have not BC'd yet but I am looking forward to it now.


----------



## Pharmgirl247 (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm 20 months natural.


----------



## Anew (Oct 5, 2011)

BC date 4/18/10






9/25/11





Taken 10/2/11


----------



## cheryl26 (Oct 5, 2011)

oooo ya'll gonna be scared seein my old hair pics
Started with




Dyed




Dyed and ironed yikes! Why did people let me go in public like this???Circa 2008-09




Let it grow out and cut-still lookin bad




Now


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Oct 5, 2011)

This is what my puff looked like when I BC'd after 18 months of transitioning..  June 19th, 2011 to now.. 3 months of being natural..

Still trying to get the perfect puff this might be the 1st one I was really satisfied with.. The last one..


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Oct 5, 2011)

This is my big chop photo from Nov 2009 and the other pic is from a week ago!


----------



## *Frisky* (Oct 5, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> @Frisky yes it's a twistout. The only way I can get it to look so defined is if I use grease.  I used blue magic grease for the twistout in the puff. The most defined twists I ever had.


 


lesedi said:


> @pookaloo83
> 
> i'm thinking of going back to grease- cos i need a heavy duty sealer, i just won't let it touch my scalp. Is it working for you? (with regards to keeping moisture in the hair)
> I'm starting to think some of my old products aren't so bad after all........


 
I used Royal Crown for the first time last night on my twist out and I like the results. I think it will be just a bit better if I still used a little bit of EcoStyler or perhaps I was a little light handed with the grease.


----------



## MzSwift (Oct 5, 2011)

PITCHAAASSS!!!!

:kewlpics:


----------



## grnidmonster (Oct 6, 2011)

This was right on time. I hate my post big chop hair!!! I'm eight months post and it's at a horrible phase, I look crazy 24/7. All I want to do is wear a cap but I look even crazier in a Yankee cap and suit. Thanks ladies for giving me motivation. I CAN make it!


----------



## lesedi (Oct 8, 2011)

grnidmonster said:


> This was right on time. I hate my post big chop hair!!! I'm eight months post and it's at a horrible phase, I look crazy 24/7. All I want to do is wear a cap but I look even crazier in a Yankee cap and suit. Thanks ladies for giving me motivation. I CAN make it!



my hair is at the same stage sis  I understand how infuriating that is, it drives me insane
I have found it better to chart my progress in pictures because as much as it doesn;t feel like it's growing, it really is

Why don't you go ahead and post a couple pics? grnidmonster


----------



## MzSwift (Oct 8, 2011)

Reemiiiiiiixx!!

June 2009







October 2011


----------



## lesedi (Oct 8, 2011)

MzSwift
GTFO! THAT IS AMAZING PROGRESS!
gwan wit it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uniqzoe (Oct 8, 2011)

My not so big CHOP was in Feb. of this year after 18 months of transitioning. 

My puff right in Feb '11 right after my chop





My puff in July, 5 months after chop





Pull test comparison shot Feb/July





Here is a pic of my hair straightened from this week. Sorry I don't have a straight comp shot after my bc, this was my 1st time straightening it since then.






BTW: There are so many beautiful heads of hair in this thread I can't even begin to name them individually but you ladies encourage me!


----------



## Lucie (Oct 8, 2011)

WOW @ all of the hair porn! *drooling*

ETA: That pic was taken 3.4.10 and the second pic was taken 9.21.11. My siggy pic was taken a few days ago.


----------



## MzSwift (Oct 8, 2011)

lesedi -

Haha!  Thanks pretty lady!
I'm still not sure how it happened! LoL


----------



## My Friend (Oct 8, 2011)

MzSwift said:


> @lesedi -
> 
> Haha! Thanks pretty lady!
> I'm still not sure how it happened! LoL


 

I love your fro and your progress is inspiring. 

What style do you normally wear? Daily products?


----------



## MzSwift (Oct 8, 2011)

My Friend -

Thanks so much! *blush*

During warmer weather, I tend to wear styles that I can wet, water rinse or cowash more often (daily) like mini braids.  During colder weather, I tend to rock cornrows and wigs/headwraps and wash/DC once per week.  My stands can't hold up to the cold.

My staple has always been a moisturizing spray consisting of condish + water + oil.  I use it before bed and in the morning (on days when I don't cowash/water rinse).  I tend to use coneless condishes except when I DC or blow dry.  Suave TC is my all purpose condish.

Adding ayurveda powders to my poo and condish has helped maintain and improve the health of my hair.  And I've tried numerous topical growth aids to accelerate my growth, but did not see real results with anything.

I recently experienced my biggest growth spurt in the last month (August - September 2011) after I stopped taking my vitamins and stopped applying my topical aid (sulfur mix).  I wore my hair in braid extensions for 3 weeks and sprayed it twice per day w/my moisturizing mix.  


Here's what I mean:

31-Aug-11





01-Oct-11






I still don't know what happened but I think I may have been allergic to or had some sort of adverse reaction to my vitamins.  As soon as I stopped taking them, my nails grew like crazy, I began to lose some the extra weight I'd gained and (apparently) my hair grew like crazy!


----------



## 10WordzOrLess (Oct 9, 2011)

Had a couple setbacks...So,I ain't even mad.


----------



## lesedi (Oct 9, 2011)

10WordzOrLess I am hopelessly in love with your puff , it looks so soft and moisturized! Lubs it


----------



## 10WordzOrLess (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank You!!!!

On the low...I have HIH pretty bad.


----------



## Uniqzoe (Oct 9, 2011)

MzSwift, WOW! That's a lot of growth for such a short amount of time!


----------



## MzSwift (Oct 9, 2011)

Uniqzoe -

I know!! I'm still shocked by it.  I've never had that kind of growth since I began my HHJ.  I'm not sure it'll be replicated though.

BTW, I have always loved that twistout in your avi


----------



## Ladybelle (Oct 9, 2011)

I just bc'd again for the last time & this thread is so motivational. WOW!!


----------



## Uniqzoe (Oct 9, 2011)

MzSwift said:


> Uniqzoe -
> 
> I know!! I'm still shocked by it.  I've never had that kind of growth since I began my HHJ.  I'm not sure it'll be replicated though.
> 
> BTW, I have always loved that twistout in your avi



Why thank you!!


----------



## Carmelella (Oct 10, 2011)

MzSwift  well damn!!  with progress like that I wouldn't be scared at all to do the BC.


----------



## BostonMaria (Oct 10, 2011)

Lucie said:


> WOW @ all of the hair porn! *drooling*
> 
> ETA: That pic was taken 3.4.10 and the second pic was taken 9.21.11. My siggy pic was taken 12.29.10.



Lucie you have the nicest smile... no homo


----------



## Lucie (Oct 10, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> @Lucie you have the nicest smile... no homo


 
Aww.......... thank you BostonMaria


----------



## Newbie2Beauty (Oct 10, 2011)

OMG Ya'll!!! I am transitioning now and am 1 week shy of being 8 months post.  It is a long and hard transition but you all are a true inspiration!! What a great thread!  Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Poutchi (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh wow Ladies!!! SO many beautiful head of hair!!! so inspirationnal... I BC'ed on June 26th but have chickened out and have had my hair in braids since July 7th...will take them down sometimes at the end of this month, beginning of next one  Will get a pic at that time... My last relaxer was March 4th 2010 and I think my hair should be somewhere close to shoulder length if it is not ...Hope to be where you guys are in the next couple of years and start making my hair turn heads on the streets!!!


----------



## grnidmonster (Oct 12, 2011)

Lesedi,
I will have to find one where you can see my hair. I try to hide it as often as possible. Even in photes you cant really see it.


----------



## lesedi (Oct 12, 2011)

^^ i hope you find one 
We are all hungry for motivation over here 
grnidmonster


----------



## *Frisky* (Oct 13, 2011)

4/1/2011






10/12/11


----------



## lesedi (Oct 13, 2011)

*Frisky* said:


> 4/1/2011
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Frisky*

Beautiful hair! Regimen please lady


----------



## *Frisky* (Oct 13, 2011)

lesedi said:


> @*Frisky*
> 
> Beautiful hair! Regimen please lady


 
hahahaha I don't have one!! I am trying to come up with one though. The only thing I do is make sure I shampoo and DC once a week. The only 2 staples I use for definition right now are Royal Crown and EcoStyler depending on what style I am wearing. I am still searching for perfect leave in but I really haven't purchaed anything new so I use either Blue Magic or Shea Moisture Curl Milk which are ok for now. The only thing I do know is that any good definition I want from twist outs, braids outs, etc, I have to apply products on my hair when it's completely dry so no wash and gos. I think if I can get my porosity and protien/moisture balances on the right level, it might help. I can say that I am really happy with my decision to go natural and I am not looking back


----------



## aevieal (Oct 13, 2011)

I cut my hair all off in Februrary 2010 then had a friend give me a nice shave so that it was even out.






This is me today October 2011.


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Oct 13, 2011)

*Frisky* said:


> 4/1/2011
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nevermind...I see someone asked already lol

Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3


----------



## lesedi (Oct 18, 2011)

Bumping....this thread has been quiet


----------



## firecracker (Oct 18, 2011)

kinky side part


----------



## lilyofthenile (Oct 18, 2011)

MzSwift said:


> @My Friend -
> 
> Thanks so much! *blush*
> 
> ...


 

Amazing!!!!


----------



## lesedi (Nov 2, 2011)

Can somebody post something inspirational STAT? I AM HAVING THE WORLD'S WORST HAIR DAY


----------



## kittenz (Nov 9, 2011)

Bumpity Bumpity BUMP!!


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 9, 2011)

BC'd Feb 2011

1st pic March 2011 (file name "length")
2nd pic May 2011 (file name "new image")
3rd pic August 2011 (file name "August")
4th and 5th pics November 2011 (file names "blow out" and "CBL")

**no I'm not claiming CBL!!! I just labeled it that  **


----------



## Spongebob (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi guys, I shaved off all my hair in the middle of August 2009. that makes me nearly 2 years and 3 months. i don't have a starting pic, as my old laptop broke down, but this is where i am now, roughly armpit length. please ignore the fat rolls


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 29, 2011)

*innocent bump*


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Nov 30, 2011)

Not any omg draw dropping growth but here my bc to now.

[IMG]http://i1097.photobucket.com/albums/g343/cohonba5/thebigchop-vi.jpg[/IMG]

 4 years today


----------



## lesedi (Dec 27, 2011)

bumping it up......


----------



## sumertyme08 (Dec 27, 2011)

Well since you bumped 

My BC was 3/4/10 after 10 months of transitioning (last relaxer 5/09) First pic is BC, second is my light straightening last week.


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 8, 2012)

sumertyme08
Wow, that's awesome progress!!


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jan 8, 2012)

10WordzOrLess

Loving that gif! She is dancing like David


----------



## 10WordzOrLess (Jan 8, 2012)

Successfulmiss said:


> @10WordzOrLess
> 
> Loving that gif! She is dancing like David


Successfulmiss, Thanks Ma'am! 

Reminded me to post some "progress"...







^Hooah!^


----------



## Leonine523 (Jan 8, 2012)

This is exactly the inspiration I need to end my 6 month transition and big chop! I've been going back and forth between chopping and putting my hair in braids, but now I'm ready.... I think lol


----------



## TopShelf (Jan 8, 2012)

Sept 2010





January 2012.....16 months.


----------



## 10WordzOrLess (Jan 8, 2012)

Leonine523 said:


> This is exactly the inspiration I need to end my 6 month transition and big chop! I've been going back and forth between chopping and putting my hair in braids, but now I'm ready.... I think lol


 
Leonine523
If you aren't sure, Braids are a great option!


----------



## Britt (Apr 14, 2014)

Bumping for new responses. This thread has been incredibly helpful. My fellow transitioners might enjoy this .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bluenvy (Apr 14, 2014)

I big chopped in July 2013 and had to chop more in September 2013. First pic is Sept 2013, and 7 months later now April 2014


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Apr 14, 2014)

My Big Chop:





April 2014: Last week


----------



## naija24 (Apr 16, 2014)

bluenvy said:


> I big chopped in July 2013 and had to chop more in September 2013. First pic is Sept 2013, and 7 months later now April 2014



How long did you transition, Blueenvy?


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Apr 17, 2014)

bumping this thread. The stories and pictures here are wonderful! More please.


----------



## bluenvy (Apr 17, 2014)

naija24 said:


> How long did you transition, Blueenvy?



 I transition for a year than bc July 2013. I had a set back from braids and cut more off in September 2013


----------



## Trackrunnertt (Apr 18, 2014)

My bc pic 
Feb 1,2013 




Pic of my hair today





Sorry for the goofy face haha feeling hyper and silly today


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 18, 2014)

My BC in May 2012 and my hair this week. I will be two years natural next month. The time went very fast. I think this will be the best year yet because I finally have a little hang time.


----------



## bluenvy (Apr 18, 2014)

Joigirl  I like your curls. How long is your hair?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 18, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> My BC in May 2012 and my hair this week. I will be two years natural next month. The time went very fast. I think this will be the best year yet because I finally have a little hang time.



So pretty. ....


----------



## TopShelf (Apr 18, 2014)

Trackrunnertt your hair grows really fast!


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 18, 2014)

bluenvy said:


> Joigirl  I like your curls. How long is your hair?


 Thank you!  It is about 10-11 inches. It grows at a boringly normal pace of about 6 inches a year. I trim about half an inch twice a year.


----------

